# BERGWERK "Faunus LSD" Thread



## RK @ BERGWERK (14. Oktober 2007)

alles zum Thema Faunus LSD...........................


----------



## Da Anhänger (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi.
nachdem ich in Lemberg mal das LSD Gefahren hab und ich ja nicht gerne zuviel gewicht am bike mit mir befördere. hab ich mir mal gedanken gemacht was da so alles dran könnt um ein schönes annehmbares gewicht zu erreichen.Also:

Rahmen             2600g
Steuersatz          100g
Gabel                1380g
Dämpfer              165g
Laufräder           1500g
Schnellspanner      53g
Reifen                 920g
Schlauche           190g
Vorbau               100g
Lenker                110g
Bremsen              650g
Drehgriffe            195g
Barends                58g
Sattelschnellspanner30g
Sattelstütze         193g
sattel                   94g
Kurbel                  565g
Kassette               280g
Schaltwerk            205g
Kette                   280g
Pedale                  203g
Griffe                   100g
Umwerfer              160g

zus.                  10131g

hab ich da was vergessen oder mich nur verrechent? 
wer ja erstaunlich wenig und noch absolut Konkurrenzfähig in sachen Leichtbau..is ja auch noch Potenzial drin.
Gleich vorweg: Fahrbar bis 85KG!und Voll einsatzfähig!
Gruß Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikos (16. Oktober 2007)

ne paar Schalt-und Bremszüge solltest du vielleicht noch mitanbauen, sonst klappts mit der Beschleunigung und der Verzögerung relativ schlecht..... 


NIKOS


----------



## Da Anhänger (16. Oktober 2007)

Schaltzüge sind bei da Drehgriffe immer dabei und bremsen hab ich bisher auch immer mit Leitungen bekommen!
aber annehmbar wer das Gewicht oder?

Gruß Mike


----------



## chris84 (16. Oktober 2007)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> aber annehmbar wer das Gewicht oder?


nö... viel zu leicht


----------



## Da Anhänger (17. Oktober 2007)

chris84 schrieb:


> nö... viel zu leicht


 du bist ja nur enttäuscht weil du sowas leichtes nicht fahren kannst! 
wenn ich mal die Kohle dafür hab bau ichs so auf...


----------



## SLichti (28. Oktober 2007)

... was ist da für ne Kurbel geplant mit 565gr?? Mit Innenlager? denn das ist in der Liste nicht drin.
Pedale mit 203 gr? welche?

und das Dämpfergewicht kommt beim LSD nicht hin...
rechne da mal noch etwa 100-130gr drauf

ride on 
Stefan


----------



## Da Anhänger (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi SLichti.
also als Kurel hat ich da ne Cb Cobalt SL geplant die hat mit innenlager 565gr.
Pedale dacht ich an Exustar PM 25-Ti die hab ich auf meinem mercury sl auch drauf und die haben halt nicht mehr und nicht weniger als die 203gr. hab ich so abgewogen.das gewicht des Dämpfer ahb ich das höchstgewicht des größten carbon Dämpfers von DT swiss genommen also die größte einbaulänge ichd enk ja nicht das da der größte in den LSd reinkommt von daher wird das auch mit dem gewicht passen wo soll ich denn da noch 100-130 gramm draufwerfen?
Gruß Mike


----------



## snapon (30. Oktober 2007)

wer hat dir denn das mit den 565gr erzählt ?

meine erfahrung ist -- diese rechnerei im vorfeld stimmt nie , das bike wird immer schwerer !


----------



## SLichti (30. Oktober 2007)

und das Bild ist ohne Innenlager...

Du musst beim LSD beachten, daß zusätzlich zum Carbondämpfer (die Gewichte sind übrigens ohne Buchsen!) noch die Verlängerung dazu kommt!! Die hat alleine schon mit Verschraubung etwa 60-80 gr.

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## snapon (30. Oktober 2007)

SLichti schrieb:


> und das Bild ist ohne Innenlager...
> 
> rideOn
> Stefan



genau - und das cb titan-innenlager kostet die ohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snapon (30. Oktober 2007)

aber schön sind die kurbeln allemal .


----------



## Da Anhänger (30. Oktober 2007)

wart ich mal ab was en Lsd mit leichterem Rohrsatz wiegt...ich kauf mir doch jetz kein fully mehr das über zehn kilo hat...


----------



## SLichti (31. Oktober 2007)

... du bekommst es schon unter 10kg... nur nicht mit allen Teilen dran...)


----------



## snapon (31. Oktober 2007)

klar unter 10 kg mit allen teilen , aber nicht untr 7000 ocken


----------



## pedale3 (31. Oktober 2007)

U10 aber Ü80


----------



## Da Anhänger (31. Oktober 2007)

mit über sieben hab ich auch gerechnet..mal schaun wenn en neuer rahmen da is..kann aj wohl schlecht dabei bleiben das ein Race-Rahmen über 2 kilo hat!

Gruß Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (8. Dezember 2007)

Ach, da schreib ich auch mal was. Die bisherige Lebensgeschichte meines Bikes...  

Hab mein Faunus LSD in Schwarz-Silber jetzt seit März 2005. Im Moment macht es Winterpause.  
Mit dem Bike bin ich super zufrieden. Anfangs hatte ich ein paar Probleme mit dem German-A Dämpfer (war undicht, wurde zweimal repariert). Hab mir dann 'nen DT-Swiss zugelegt: deutlich besser!
Da wir gerade beim Gewicht sind: Meins wiegt alles in allem so ca. 13,5kg. Also wirklich kein Leichtgewicht, aber mich stört's nicht.
Ich fahre gerne bergab und nehme auch schon mal 'nen kleinen Sprung mit. Alles kein Problem (*toi toi toi*). Bei Marathon-Veranstaltungen lass ich es auch gerne mal etwas schneller zugehen und bin auch dort (besonders auf Trails) sehr zufrieden mit dem Fahrverhalten.

In diesem Sinne: euch allen gute Fahrt!


----------



## Nikos (30. Januar 2008)

@rocky,

gibts ne Möglichkeit beim LSD hinten ne 180er Scheibe zu fahren?
Oder ist da immer die blöde Dämpferaufnahme im Weg?
Wenn ja, solltet Ihr das mal schleunigst ändern!

NIKOS


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (31. Januar 2008)

@NIKOS,

nein zur Zeit gibt es keine Möglichkeit eine größere Scheibe zu fahren. War auch nie vorgesehen da das LSD Race/Marathon orientiert entwickelt wurde !

RK


----------



## chris84 (31. Januar 2008)

halte ich auch für ziemlich überflüssig... ne 180er Scheibe hinten sieht Sch*** aus, net nur am LSD. 

würd ich net mal ans Cobalt machen... erst ab Hard-Enduro oder Downhiller macht das m.E. Sinn...


----------



## Nikos (1. Februar 2008)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> @NIKOS,
> 
> nein zur Zeit gibt es keine Möglichkeit eine größere Scheibe zu fahren. War auch nie vorgesehen da das LSD Race/Marathon orientiert entwickelt wurde !
> 
> RK




....schlecht!

Da kann ich meine anderen Laufräder ja garnicht von einem zum anderen BW wechseln!

....schlecht!


NIKOS


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (1. Februar 2008)

Nikos schrieb:


> ....schlecht!
> 
> Da kann ich meine anderen Laufräder ja garnicht von einem zum anderen BW wechseln!
> 
> ...


das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert !


----------



## Optimizer (1. Februar 2008)

chris84 schrieb:


> halte ich auch für ziemlich überflüssig... ne 180er Scheibe hinten sieht Sch*** aus, net nur am LSD.
> 
> würd ich net mal ans Cobalt machen... erst ab Hard-Enduro oder Downhiller macht das m.E. Sinn...


es wiegt aber nicht jeder 40kg, so wie du Chris....


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (1. Februar 2008)

@Optiluzi

wenn Dich ne 180er vorne und ne 160er Scheibe hinten mit einem 100KG Systemgewicht nicht zum stehen bringt, weißt Du du warst einfach zu schnell................


----------



## chris84 (1. Februar 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> es wiegt aber nicht jeder 40kg, so wie du Chris....



ich fühle mich geschmeichelt   

ich habs selbst mit drauf anlegen am Gardasee noch net hinbekommen, ne 160er Scheibe hinten so heiß zu fahren dass sie probleme macht... vorne kann ich das Verstehn... und ich bin weder langsam noch leicht


----------



## pedale3 (4. Februar 2008)

DITO,
ne 180er kannste besser dosieren, aber ne 160er reicht hinten nun wirklich aus (85Kg Nackt)

Es sei denn: die Vorderbremse fällt aus, z.B. auf die Fresse gelegt und Hebel gebrochen, dann kannste die hintere Scheibe recht schnell zum Stinken und Glühen bringen. Dann übrigens auch ne 180er. Aber wem passiert denn schon sowas  

Die 160er Hinten, und wie ich meine auch Vorne, ist nun wirklich kein Argument gegen/für ein LSD. Lasst Euch da von den Mags keinen Mist erzählen.

/Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (4. Februar 2008)

pedale3 schrieb:


> DITO,
> ne 180er kannste besser dosieren, aber ne 160er reicht hinten nun wirklich aus (85Kg Nackt)
> 
> Es sei denn: die Vorderbremse fällt aus, z.B. auf die Fresse gelegt und Hebel gebrochen, dann kannste die hintere Scheibe recht schnell zum Stinken und Glühen bringen. Dann übrigens auch ne 180er. Aber wem passiert denn schon sowas
> ...


----------



## pedale3 (5. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe vielleicht die Möglichkeit nach langer Zeit mein LSD wieder ans Rennen zu bekommen 
Es würde allerdings nötig werden den Hauptrahmen und den Hinterbau einmal zu trennen wieder zu verschrauben.

..und da ich gerne selber schraube..meine Frage(n):

(1) Demontage/Montage Hauptlager (das untere), benötigt man spezial Tools? Was gibts zu beachten? Tricks? E-Teile?

(2) Demontage/Montage Wippenlager (das obere), benötigt man spezial Tools? Was gibts zu beachten? Tricks? E-Teile?

Die verbauten Lager sind so gut wie neu, da brauch ich nix zu machen. Ich weiss aber aus Erfahrung dass z.B. die Lager zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe sehr Sch.... zu montieren sind. Könnte mit aber gut vorstellen, das die Lager zwischen Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen nicht so zickig sind. Wer weiss was?

Gruß aus'm Sauerland,
Pedale.


----------



## pedale3 (8. September 2008)

..hat sich erstmal erledigt.

Habe Gestern den Hinterbau vom alten Hauptrahmen getrennt. Wird scheinbar nicht sooo schwierig den ggf. wieder mit nem neuen Hauprahmen zu verschrauben. Spezialwerkzeug ist nicht nötig, und im Gegensatz zu den Lagern zwischen der Sitz- und Kettenstrebe bricht man sich auch nicht die Finger bei der Aktion.

Aber dazu brauche ich leider immernoch nen heilen Hauptrahmen in Größe L.

/Pedale.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. November 2008)

*BERGWERK* Faunus LSD............





.............demnächst mit modifiziertem, leichteren Rohrsatz und weiteren Gewichts- und Steifigkeitsoptimierten Features !

erste Bilder bzw. techn. Daten coming soon !


----------

